# Chips - Potato versus Butternut Squash versus Celeriac



## Dave W (Nov 1, 2017)

If I eat potatoes in any form they spike my BG so I've more or less given them up, though have been guilty to pinching two or three from Mrs W's plate on the odd occasion.
Over the last 18 months or so my alternative to tattie chips has been butternut squash chips - OK but not nearly as nice as the real thing but much less impact on my BG.
Today I tried celeriac chips and thay tasted just about as nice as the real thing with a crispier texture than squash chips and also not quite as sweet and although I didn't do a post-prandial BG test they are bound to have less of an impact on my BG than either spuds or squash.
CHO, Potato chips - 33gm/100gm
CHO, Butternut squash - 7.4gm/100gm
CHO, Celeriac - 1.9gm/100gm

Q.E.D.


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 1, 2017)

Sounds interesting Dave, how do you cook them may I ask?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 2, 2017)

I sometimes have celeriac chips.  Also turnips made good chips.  In answer to @Vince_UK, I oven bake them.  Must admit I've been getting lazy & buying Aunt Bessie's veg chips.


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 2, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I sometimes have celeriac chips.  Also turnips made good chips.  In answer to @Vince_UK, I oven bake them.  Must admit I've been getting lazy & buying Aunt Bessie's veg chips.


Something else just learned I didn't know there are such things as veg chips. What a sheltered life I have lead. On the list with the other things Mark, Thanks.


----------



## Dave W (Nov 2, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Sounds interesting Dave, how do you cook them may I ask?


Coated in oil in a hot oven on a baking tray.


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 2, 2017)

Dave W said:


> Coated in oil in a hot oven on a baking tray.


Thanks Dave


----------



## trophywench (Nov 2, 2017)

No butternut squash - but to actually make oven chips out of anything hard like a spud or celeriac, peel and chip the veg, drop into boiling water and simmer for 2 - 3 mins, drain then tip back into dry saucepan, for enough chips for 2 normal appetites, add a tablespoon of oil to the chips in the saucepan, less oil for less veg.  Toss, it's more than enough for that amount of veg.

Tip onto a baking tray and bung in the oven for 15-ish mins.


----------



## Blue flash (Nov 9, 2017)

Dave W said:


> If I eat potatoes in any form they spike my BG so I've more or less given them up, though have been guilty to pinching two or three from Mrs W's plate on the odd occasion.
> Over the last 18 months or so my alternative to tattie chips has been butternut squash chips - OK but not nearly as nice as the real thing but much less impact on my BG.
> Today I tried celeriac chips and thay tasted just about as nice as the real thing with a crispier texture than squash chips and also not quite as sweet and although I didn't do a post-prandial BG test they are bound to have less of an impact on my BG than either spuds or squash.
> CHO, Potato chips - 33gm/100gm
> ...



Thanks first time Ive ever eaten Celeriac, had as chips last night and chopped remained up raw with coleslaw today. 

Very good raw for those that like nibbles


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 10, 2017)

I don't do raw anything.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 10, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I sometimes have celeriac chips.  Also turnips made good chips.  In answer to @Vince_UK, I oven bake them.  Must admit I've been getting lazy & buying Aunt Bessie's veg chips.


Bring it on ~ I love Aunt Bessies range of food ~ chips ~ Yorkshire puds especially the mini ones. Haven't as yet tried turnip, celeriac or butternut squash chips but I will.


----------



## chaoticcar (Nov 10, 2017)

We have celeriac and swede chips with fish (salt and vinegar of course ) 
   CAROL


----------



## trophywench (Nov 10, 2017)

Blue flash said:


> Thanks first time Ive ever eaten Celeriac, had as chips last night and chopped remained up raw with coleslaw today.
> 
> Very good raw for those that like nibbles



Celeri Remoulade is grated celeriac - and I love it!  One of the first supermarket purchases we get after we land in Calais, LOL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 10, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Celeri Remoulade is grated celeriac - and I love it!  One of the first supermarket purchases we get after we land in Calais, LOL


I fancy trying Celeriac ~ what does it taste like?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 10, 2017)

Celery!  LOL


----------



## Robin (Nov 10, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I fancy trying Celeriac ~ what does it taste like?





trophywench said:


> Celery!  LOL



I always think it's slightly milder than celery and on the fennel/aniseed spectrum. I loathe celery, ( I can remember the smell of braised celery cooking in my mother's oven, and it still makes me shudder) but I quite like celeriac.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 10, 2017)

Robin said:


> I always think it's slightly milder than celery and on the fennel/aniseed spectrum. I loathe celery, ( I can remember the smell of braised celery cooking in my mother's oven, and it still makes me shudder) but I quite like celeriac.


Thanks Robin & TW I  love celery ~ Celeriac is already on my shopping list


----------



## trophywench (Nov 10, 2017)

You need sharp knives and strength, if you wish to peel or cut it.

I can't say it tastes of fennel or aniseed to me - I can't even bear a bit of chervil or which is it - tarragon? - in anything!


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 10, 2017)

trophywench said:


> You need sharp knives and strength, if you wish to peel or cut it.
> 
> I can't say it tastes of fennel or aniseed to me - I can't even bear a bit of chervil or which is it - tarragon? - in anything!


Got the sharp knives but not the strength atm. Now where's my son-in-law?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 10, 2017)

trophywench said:


> You need sharp knives and strength, if you wish to peel or cut it.
> 
> I can't say it tastes of fennel or aniseed to me - I can't even bear a bit of chervil or which is it - tarragon? - in anything!


I would Not even attempt to peel or cut I am , i have too many scarred fingers already.


----------



## Blue flash (Nov 10, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Celeri Remoulade is grated celeriac - and I love it!  One of the first supermarket purchases we get after we land in Calais, LOL


Thanks that was my next plan to try and grate, now I have name for creation.


----------



## Drummer (Nov 10, 2017)

I find that the easiest way to peel it is to slice right through with a big sharp knife and then to peel the individual slices with a small sharp knife - but I am a demon for sharp knives - they are far safer than blunt ones.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 10, 2017)

Drummer said:


> I find that the easiest way to peel it is to slice right through with a big sharp knife and then to peel the individual slices with a small sharp knife - but I am a demon for sharp knives - they are far safer than blunt ones.


That's what I do.  We haven't had Celeriac for a while as the wife is bored of it.  Must admit, I did go over the top, making celeriac chips, celeriac mash. celeriac gratin.....


----------



## New-journey (Nov 11, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> That's what I do.  We haven't had Celeriac for a while as the wife is bored of it.  Must admit, I did go over the top, making celeriac chips, celeriac mash. celeriac gratin.....


Going to try celeriac chips tonight, never tried them before. I used to just make celeriac soup, so many possibilities now.


----------



## Radders (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for this tip, definitely something to try. I am sure I will like them, the acid test will be if I can persuade my OH as I Don’t want any more dishes that  only I will eat: too much faff!


----------



## Radders (Nov 11, 2017)

That was fairly successful and I know what to do next time to make it better! I followed Trophywench’s method but wasn’t sure whether the thickness was right. The result was tasty but sadly not crisp or brown enough despite doubling the cooking time. Since Mr Radders had turned up with his fish & chips I couldn’t leave them any longer.  I think I should have started off with the oven on a much higher temperature. The other half of the celeriac is prepared and ready in the freezer so I will be repeating the experiment before too long.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 11, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thanks Robin & TW I  love celery ~ Celeriac is already on my shopping list


Just  back from Asda - putting shopping away ~ noticed I'd picked up fennel instead of Celeriac Out with the recipe book now to check fennel recipes/meals!!! MARK...HELP!!!


----------



## Bloden (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks for the tip, Dave.  The shops’ll run out of celeriac with ev1 on here buying it (or not @wirralass LOL).


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 12, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Just  back from Asda - putting shopping away ~ noticed I'd picked up fennel instead of Celeriac Out with the recipe book now to check fennel recipes/meals!!! MARK...HELP!!!


I've personally never cooked with Fennel.  Wife has used it. She puts it in salads, but wrong time of the year for that now.

Edit.  Here you go.

https://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/vegetables-recipes/slow-roasted-fennel/


----------

